

Big list of static site generators - pliptvo
http://blog.iwantmyname.com/2014/05/the-updated-big-list-of-static-website-generators-for-your-site-blog-or-wiki.html

======
pliptvo
I want to set up a blog with one of these - anyone have a recommendation?

